# Apex Bailey Super Pump



## marius.suiram (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi, I was at the Bike Co-op today and found this pump.
I made some Google searches and looks that it was made in 30's... 50's.
Any idea of a closer period?
I also saw on eBay some for sale, coming from England. Is it a rare accessory?


----------



## juvela (Feb 24, 2018)

-----

Hello marius,

Here is an advert for it dated 1937 -





-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 24, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello marius,
> 
> ...




Thanks,
Also there are three dated 1935, 37 and 45 here:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/apex-components.html


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2018)

It's not super rare, but a nice period accessory nonetheless.
The problem with plastic pumps of this era is that splits and cracks in the plastic are fairly common. To find one undamaged is a bonus.
It'll make a nice addition to any British lightweight you have.
Is your example ally or steel lined?


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 25, 2018)

As the advert says, the Bailey Super should be steel, celluloid covered.


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 25, 2018)

Was funny, because a guy who is a volunteer there asked me some weeks ago for a pump. I didn't have one like he wanted. But when I looked in the bucket with pumps, I saw this one. The "Made in England" on it made me think it was from a Raleigh or so. I grabbed it and the price was correct too.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2018)

marius.suiram said:


> As the advert says, the Bailey Super should be steel, celluloid covered.



Check the small print @marius.suiram,
2 shillings for steel, 2 shillings and thruppence (not a typo, just the lingo from back then) for aluminium.
Hope you didn't pay more, lol!
That's 20 or 23 pence in todays money.


----------



## marius.suiram (Feb 25, 2018)

Oops, I was tricked. I payed probably ten times more than the regular price.


----------



## juvela (Feb 25, 2018)

marius.suiram said:


> Oops, I was tricked. I payed probably ten times more than the regular price.




-----

"...aw shucks, it jis' ain' nineteen and thirty-seven no mo'..."      

-----


----------

